# Dated basement



## VJG86 (Feb 12, 2014)

So my basement has been decorated with arches, original to the 1967 build of the house. Without alot of cost and effort, how can I make this space more modern looking?

Thanks!


----------



## VAProPainter (Jan 29, 2014)

I would paint wooden surfaces, then make the walls a little more colorful. You could pick a color that ties in with the stone.


----------



## Lizzy21 (Feb 26, 2014)

We painted paineling with great success. It made the whole room look brighter. The other thing we did was change the carpet to the snap in hardwoods. It looks like a whole new room. Both were DIY projects that were easy to complete ourselves.


----------



## maxxey01 (Mar 14, 2014)

I think white beadboard paneling on the bottom half and a cream to match the fireplace on the top would look nice. Also the ceiling lights are dating the space.


----------

